# iPhone SE où l’acheter



## antoine75015 (4 Janvier 2018)

bonjour 
je possède un IPhone 5s et un ipad2017 non pro.
je veux changer de téléphone et prendre un SE 32go
le 7 ne m’intéresse pas car il a un grand écran et se retrouver avec un téléphone qui a les mêmes performances que mon IPad.
donc je partirai pour un SE.
Mais où l’acheter et à quel prix.
la Fnac et Darty c’est 369 euros mais SAV bof.
Apple store c’est 409 euros SAV correct.
Orange me propose le téléphone nu à 329 euros et sur Amazon quelquefois au même prix.
En résumé je peux le trouver à un prix intéressant mais où l’acheter? Et suivi SAV en cas de problème.
Ensuite est ce que l’Apple care vaut le coût pour un SE
Que me conseillez vous 
Merci d’avance


----------



## Madalvée (4 Janvier 2018)

Apple fait quand même maintenant des téléphones étanches, ça compte, personnellement je ne partirais plus sur un SE.


----------



## Reckless (4 Janvier 2018)

Je te conseillerais d’attendre mars/avril, Apple va probablement présenter un SE de deuxième génération amélioré avec de meilleures performances et spécificités. Puis s’il ne te convient pas, le SE de première génération sera forcément moins cher avec la sortie du nouveau, tu as tout à gagner!

Mais comme l’a dit @Madalvée, je ne te conseille pas le SE, il a les mêmes spec qu’un 6S qui date de 2015... peut-être un 7 sinon ? Son écran n’est pas aussi grand surtout quand tu le compares avec la version Plus ou même un X.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2018)

Reckless a dit:


> Je te conseillerais d’attendre mars/avril, Apple va probablement présenter un SE de deuxième génération amélioré avec de meilleures performances et spécificités.



C'est quoi votre boule de cristal ?


----------



## Reckless (4 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi votre boule de cristal ?


Juste des rumeurs! Mais ça vaut le coup de s’y intéresser avant de se positionner sur l’achat d’un SE : https://www.google.fr/amp/s/www.macrumors.com/2018/01/02/apple-iphone-se-2-2018/amp/


----------



## zayetz (4 Janvier 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Apple fait quand même maintenant des téléphones étanches, ça compte, personnellement je ne partirais plus sur un SE.


Hello, juste un petit détail, Apple ne fait pas de téléphone "étanche" certain dont les derniers résiste aux éclaboussures et à la poussière, mais si ton téléphone tombe dans l'eau, c'est "Dommage liquide" et c'est remplacement hors garantie proposé par le SAV Apple.

Enfin pour répondre à ta question je te recommande vivement de choisir d'acheter ton téléphone en AppleStore physique où en ligne. Car non seulement tu peux mettre un place un financement 4 fois sans frais avec peu de justificatif ou bien + avec un dossier de crédit qu'il t'aident à faire, mais en plus il ne faut pas oublier la deuxième année. Ce n'est pas une année de garantie mais une loi des protection des consommateurs qui protège contre les vices cachés et les défauts de conformité, mais Apple est beaucoup plus souple avec cette loi que le sont la plupart des revendeurs.
En effet c'est comme si t'avais 2 années de garantie (sauf les accessoires). Donc rien que pour ca, je te conseil vivement de passer par Apple que ce soit en magasin ou Apple.com.

bon courage à toi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2018)

Perso, j’ai toujours acheté mes iPhone via mon opérateur (Orange/Sosh). Pour le SAV, jusqu’à présent la question ne s’est pas posée mais dans le pire des cas j’ai un Apple Store à côté de chez moi. Mais une boutique Orange peut faire l’affaire aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2018)

Reckless a dit:


> Je te conseillerais d’attendre mars/avril, Apple va probablement présenter un SE de deuxième génération amélioré avec de meilleures performances et spécificités. Puis s’il ne te convient pas, le SE de première génération sera forcément moins cher avec la sortie du nouveau, tu as tout à gagner!



Si l’achat n’est pas pressé, ça peut effectivement valoir le coup d’attendre de voir si les rumeurs sur un « SE 2 » se confirment.



Reckless a dit:


> Mais comme l’a dit @Madalvée, je ne te conseille pas le SE, il a les mêmes spec qu’un 6S qui date de 2015... peut-être un 7 sinon ? Son écran n’est pas aussi grand surtout quand tu le compares avec la version Plus ou même un X.



Par chance, les iPhone peuvent suivre les évolutions d’iOS plusieurs années après leur sortie. Et aujourd’hui un iPhone 7 est « dépassé », par le 8 et surtout le X. Quant à l’étanchéité, c’est bien mais pas indispensable.

Donc pour moi, le SE reste encore un bon choix.


----------



## zayetz (5 Janvier 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Par chance, les iPhone peuvent suivre les évolutions d’iOS plusieurs années après leur sortie. Et aujourd’hui un iPhone 7 est « dépassé », par le 8 et surtout le X. Quant à l’étanchéité, c’est bien mais pas indispensable.


L'iPhone 7 reste un excellent produit, qui n'a pas beaucoup de retour SAV par rapport au autres.
Encore une fois je rappel que l'étanchéité de ces appareils ne veut pas dire qu'il peuvent aller sous l'eau, mais simplement qu'il résiste aux éclaboussures et à la poussière.
Si tu as un problème après la première année de garantie, ton opérateur t'enverras baladé et te dira d'aller voir Apple, et Apple te diras qu'il n'est plus garantie 

A toi de voir


----------



## Wizepat (5 Janvier 2018)

Il y a parfois des promos à la Fnac, 10 € offert tous les 100 € d’achat. Attends les soldes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2018)

zayetz a dit:


> L'iPhone 7 reste un excellent produit, qui n'a pas beaucoup de retour SAV par rapport au autres.
> Encore une fois je rappel que l'étanchéité de ces appareils ne veut pas dire qu'il peuvent aller sous l'eau, mais simplement qu'il résiste aux éclaboussures et à la poussière.
> Si tu as un problème après la première année de garantie, ton opérateur t'enverras baladé et te dira d'aller voir Apple, et Apple te diras qu'il n'est plus garantie
> 
> A toi de voir



Même sans étanchéité, mon iPhone 5S résiste très bien à l’eau et à la poussière.

Et le SE a pour lui l’avantage du prix.


----------



## daffyb (5 Janvier 2018)

zayetz a dit:


> Hello, juste un petit détail, Apple ne fait pas de téléphone "étanche" certain dont les derniers résiste aux éclaboussures et à la poussière, mais si ton téléphone tombe dans l'eau, c'est "Dommage liquide" et c'est remplacement hors garantie proposé par le SAV Apple.
> 
> Enfin pour répondre à ta question je te recommande vivement de choisir d'acheter ton téléphone en AppleStore physique où en ligne. Car non seulement tu peux mettre un place un financement 4 fois sans frais avec peu de justificatif ou bien + avec un dossier de crédit qu'il t'aident à faire, mais en plus il ne faut pas oublier la deuxième année. Ce n'est pas une année de garantie mais une loi des protection des consommateurs qui protège contre les vices cachés et les défauts de conformité, mais Apple est beaucoup plus souple avec cette loi que le sont la plupart des revendeurs.
> En effet c'est comme si t'avais 2 années de garantie (sauf les accessoires). Donc rien que pour ca, je te conseil vivement de passer par Apple que ce soit en magasin ou Apple.com.
> ...


Pour moi, c'est le gros plus de l'achat directement chez Apple. La GARANTIE de 2 ans sans encombre !
J'ai fait changer un 4S à 2 ans et 1 mois pour des problèmes de batterie, et c'est même eux qui m'ont proposé l'échange alors que je voulais juste un changement de batterie à mes frais.


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2018)

zayetz a dit:


> Si tu as un problème après la première année de garantie, ton opérateur t'enverras baladé et te dira d'aller voir Apple, et Apple te diras qu'il n'est plus garantie
> 
> A toi de voir


C'est exactement l'inverse... la deuxième année de garantie européenne, c'est le vendeur de l'appareil (donc l'opérateur dans le cas où on achète l'iPhone en même temps que le forfait téléphonique ) qui doit l'assurer.


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2018)

(Double-post)... désolé


----------



## antoine75015 (6 Janvier 2018)

Je vais attendre les soldes si il y a des iPhones pas cher mais je N’y crois pas.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2018)

antoine75015 a dit:


> Je vais attendre les soldes si il y a des iPhones pas cher mais je N’y crois pas.


Je parlerais plus de promotions


----------



## Madalvée (6 Janvier 2018)

Privilégie la capacité à la génération, je me trouve un peu con avec mon device à 16 Go qui ne permet pas de stocker de musique…


----------



## Wizepat (6 Janvier 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Privilégie la capacité à la génération, je me trouve un peu con avec mon device à 16 Go qui ne permet pas de stocker de musique…



Pour moi 32 Go minimum si on utilise très peu d’applications aucune musique en mode offline et très peu de photos. 
Dans le cas contraire, 64 Go n’est pas du luxe voir plus selon les moyens.

PS : après vérification pour un SE c’est soit 32, soit 128. Pour une utilisation minimum, le 32 est suffisant. Pour être serein sur du long terme, j’opterai pour un 128. 
Ma femme qui n’aime pas les gros téléphone est ravie de son SE qui est venu en remplacement d’un 5S de récupération (le mien). 

Si ça peut aider... [emoji6]


----------



## zayetz (6 Janvier 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est exactement l'inverse... la deuxième année de garantie européenne, c'est le vendeur de l'appareil (donc l'opérateur dans le cas où on achète l'iPhone en même temps que le forfait téléphonique ) qui doit l'assurer.


C'est bien ce que je dis, sauf que je sais malheureusement que la plupart des gens vont se diriger vers leur revendeur(opérateur) en boutique par exemple et ces derniers vont leur dire d'aller voir Apple (car il ne sont pas au courant des lois) et donc le pauvre gars va aller voir Apple, qui va lui dire que c'est plus garantie et qu'il faut aller voir le revendeur 
De plus ce n'est pas une garantie, c'est un texte de loi qui protège le consommateur contre les défauts de vice caché et les défauts de conformité qui doit être prouvé par l'acheteur dans les deux ans suivant l'achat.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2018)

zayetz a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis, sauf que je sais malheureusement que la plupart des gens vont se diriger vers leur revendeur(opérateur) en boutique par exemple et ces derniers vont leur dire d'aller voir Apple (car il ne sont pas au courant des lois) et donc le pauvre gars va aller voir Apple, qui va lui dire que c'est plus garantie et qu'il faut aller voir le revendeur
> De plus ce n'est pas une garantie, c'est un texte de loi qui protège le consommateur contre les défauts de vice caché et les défauts de conformité qui doit être prouvé par l'acheteur dans les deux ans suivant l'achat.



Le SAV Apple est assez cool est je trouve qu'il renseignent bien  les clients 
Un plus que beaucoup ne font pas


----------



## Vinzzz25 (7 Janvier 2018)

Suis à proximité de la Suisse
En achetant un SE 128 Go ds un apple store , tu gagnes 71€ / France
et a peu près 63€ sur un 32Go
Je n'ai pas acheté d'iPhone en Suisse _(et je ne sais pas si ce sont les mêmes modèles, à vérifier, mais il n'y a pas de raisons) _mais j'ai acheté un iPad Wifi il y a qques années en Suisse où la différence /France était d'une centaine d'€
Donc si tu as l'occasion de passer par la Suisse , ça vaut le coup
Les us et certains états sont encore plus intéressants mais ça fait plus loin aussi !


----------



## Wizepat (7 Janvier 2018)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> Suis à proximité de la Suisse
> En achetant un SE 128 Go ds un apple store , tu gagnes 71€ / France
> et a peu près 63€ sur un 32Go
> Je n'ai pas acheté d'iPhone en Suisse _(et je ne sais pas si ce sont les mêmes modèles, à vérifier, mais il n'y a pas de raisons) _mais j'ai acheté un iPad Wifi il y a qques années en Suisse où la différence /France était d'une centaine d'€
> ...



Le Luxembourg aussi où la TVA est inférieure.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2018)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> Suis à proximité de la Suisse
> En achetant un SE 128 Go ds un apple store , tu gagnes 71€ / France
> et a peu près 63€ sur un 32Go
> Je n'ai pas acheté d'iPhone en Suisse _(et je ne sais pas si ce sont les mêmes modèles, à vérifier, mais il n'y a pas de raisons) _mais j'ai acheté un iPad Wifi il y a qques années en Suisse où la différence /France était d'une centaine d'€
> ...



Gex ou Ferney Voltaire ?


----------



## Vinzzz25 (7 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Gex ou Ferney Voltaire ?



c'est mon oncle qui me l'a acheté , plus du côté de Gex je crois (ds un centre commercial à Signy pour être précis car il n'avait pas le temps de passer ds un apple store)


----------



## antoine75015 (11 Janvier 2018)

J’ai fini par l’acheter à la Fnac j’avais des chèques cadeaux à utiliser mais j’hésite à prendre l’Apple care


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2018)

antoine75015 a dit:


> J’ai fini par l’acheter à la Fnac j’avais des chèques cadeaux à utiliser mais j’hésite à prendre l’Apple care



Apple Care, aucun intérêt. Un étui qui protège les 2 côtés de l’iPhone est une protection suffisante.


----------



## Mat2mars13 (17 Janvier 2018)

Pour répondre à ta question concernant l’apple care, je me pose aussi la question, je possède un se 16go et l’ecran clik un peu, je l’ai acheté chez sosh il y a un an et demi, le sav pour la deuxième année est chez orange et de ce que j’ai pu lire en commentaire sur la société qui d’en occupe, s’est une catastrophe.
J’hésite à en racheter un mais en 32 go et donner le mien a ma femme qui a un 5s .... ou d’attendre un éventuel se 2.
J’ai bien récupérer le bon de retour mais je n’ai aucune confiance et je ne suis meme pas sûr d’avoir un écran d’origine apple.... si c’est pour mettre de l’adaptable, je peux le faire moi même.
En partant de ce raisonnement je me dis que le prendre chez apple et avoir les 2 ans de garantie chez eux, vaut peut-être le surcoût par rapport aux opérateurs. 
Actuellement à 319 e chez Bouygues avec odr de 50 euros. 
L’apple care+ vaut tout de même 99 euros


----------



## daffyb (17 Janvier 2018)

Mat2mars13 a dit:


> Pour répondre à ta question concernant l’apple care, je me pose aussi la question, je possède un se 16go et l’ecran clik un peu, je l’ai acheté chez sosh il y a un an et demi, le sav pour la deuxième année est chez orange et de ce que j’ai pu lire en commentaire sur la société qui d’en occupe, s’est une catastrophe.
> J’hésite à en racheter un mais en 32 go et donner le mien a ma femme qui a un 5s .... ou d’attendre un éventuel se 2.
> J’ai bien récupérer le bon de retour mais je n’ai aucune confiance et je ne suis meme pas sûr d’avoir un écran d’origine apple.... si c’est pour mettre de l’adaptable, je peux le faire moi même.
> En partant de ce raisonnement je me dis que le prendre chez apple et avoir les 2 ans de garantie chez eux, vaut peut-être le surcoût par rapport aux opérateurs.
> ...


de toute façon, l'Apple care pour iPhone, il faut la prendre à l'achat (si je ne me trompe pas), donc c'est trop tard pour se poser la question.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> de toute façon, l'Apple care pour iPhone, il faut la prendre à l'achat (si je ne me trompe pas), donc c'est trop tard pour se poser la question.



C’est à l’achat ou dans les 60 jours qui suivent : https://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/iphone.html.

Dans tous les cas, c’est trop tard.


----------



## Mat2mars13 (18 Janvier 2018)

Bien sur je le sais ca , c’était pour mon futur iPhone que je me posais la question !


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Janvier 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Perso, j’ai toujours acheté mes iPhone via mon opérateur (Orange/Sosh). Pour le SAV, jusqu’à présent la question ne s’est pas posée mais dans le pire des cas j’ai un Apple Store à côté de chez moi. Mais une boutique Orange peut faire l’affaire aussi.


 Itou !


----------

